# Self Tanning whilst going through IVF



## joanne2001

Hi Girlies

We are going to attempt our third IVF cycle, this time at GCRM Glasgow, another lady had told me that she changed all her toiletries to SLS and paraben free, and all her cleaning products to naturally powered products, whilst I have made some changes, I have not necessarily changed all of these (very expensive). 
My biggest concern is Self Tan - I am soooo pale _(almost see through)_ and just look sick if I dont wear any at all, plus I feel much nicer with a little bit of tan, has anyone been told to avoid this??

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## dillydolly

Maybe you could get a tan with more natural ingredients in!


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Dillydolly

Do you know of one? I have just ordered Famous Dave Tan, however I am not sure if this would be classed as a Natural one?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Joanne there is a tan called tan organic its made by an irish company I am assuming by the name is it organic?  ? Maybe you could check it out xxxx


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Katiebells

Will check this out - has anyone ever just used a normal self tanner with IVF and got pregnant, would it really make that much of a difference?

Joanne x


----------



## Em05

Hi Joanne,

I used self tan throughout my ivf which was successful. Used it throughout my whole pregnancy too and have a healthy 1 year old boy. I just couldn't live without it as I'm nearly blue I'm that pale. I apply every week sometimes more and did so when doing IVF. I used all types from white to brown, st. Tropez, he shi etc. Never used any of the natural or organic ones, I don't think its necessary. Never heard about changing cleaning products either. My advice would be go on as normal, cutting out alcohol of course but other than that I dont think you need to make any changes. The ivf journey is tough enough!!

All the very best x


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Em, yeah I think I'm getting a little bit obsessive now , yep and indeed I know what you mean about nearly being blue!!  Thanks for giving me some reassurance!!

Joanne


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi I am qualified in spray tanning & do it for a living, self tan is safe, some recommendations would be la tan self tan which is the brand I use, lovely brown tan. Or another which is more of a golden tan is nouvatan. x


----------



## joanne2001

Thanks Ivfmamma, I will use your advice, oh and by the way, congrats on your BFP   - exciting times ahead, can I ask where you went for your treatment?

Joanne x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Joanne

I am currently clycling with GCRM ...(my fist ICSI treatment) and they have said carry on as normal. Same as what Em says....they encourage you to go about your day to day things as normal. 

Marco even said have a glass of vino if it helps keep the stress away!  

xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Joanne, my treatment has been at Leeds ivf unit, I've used them twice now & had bfp both times xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi HopingAndPraying - good luck with your treatment, let me know how it goes - we are very excited about it, well also a little nervous of course, I definately think this will be our time for success, how far along in your cycle are you?.....I would love to hear all about it and any little tips of course, are you here in Ireland and then travelling over there? x

Thanks Ivfmamma - there are really so many clinic to choose from, it is very hard to know which one to go to, esp since it is such an expensive thing to go through, hoping all goes well for you this time x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi Joanne

I have just started down reg on the long protocol with GCRM....I live in Glasgow just 5 mins from the clinic so quite handy.

Have you been over yet? the staff are lovely and Marco Gaudoin the Medical Director is so nice too. GCRM have a great reputation.

Im praying I am first time lucky with ICSI....but then again nothing this far has been easy so it really would be a miracle.

You should jump onto the GCRM thread...all of the girls are great and at different stages of there treatment http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293106.0

When do you start?

Hope you are doin ok

xxx


----------



## joanne2001

Awwh thank you HopingAndPraying,

I done the long Protocol with the pill for 3 months and then the Nasal Spray for approx 2 weeks over here in the RFC in Belfast (NHS Hospital) - I got 8 eggs both times, with 6 fertilising, then 2 were transfered on day 3, but unfortunately I started to bleed a few days early each time, I had a feeling if i went back to this hospital, the same thing would happen again.  So many people from here travel to Glasgow, its unbelievable!! 
There is a Satellite Clinic in Belfast, which I have been to about 2 weeks ago for a registration appointment, we get our bloods and scans done over here and then just travel to Glasgow for EC and ET, we plan to get either an apartment or a hotel and just stay for the full week or so, which would be abit more relaxing (we hope)!!
I have also to get a rubella blood test done and the results are needed before my consultant can send all my details over to Glasgow!
We are hoping to go in August, just to give ourselves abit of time to get ready which is why I'm being like a mad woman at the minute, with all the vitamins, exercise, and the rest!!
I'm not entirely sure what happens next or what protocol I will be on!! 

Thanks for the link - I just might jump in there as right!

Good luck with your treatment - keep in touch, I would love to hear how you get on!

Joanne x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you Joanne, will definately keep you posted of how things go.

Im sorry to hear your other treatment wasnt successful. I have no doubt GCRM will have the winning formula for you.  

There are quite a few ladies on the GCRM post who have travelled from Ireland. They will have lots of hints and tips in terms of travel etc.

Its a lovely clinic and not far from the city centre so you will be grand. 

Fingers crossed for both of us. xxxxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Sorry also meant to say its so hard trying to work out all the Do's and Dont's for this.....as there is so much info out there. 

Its so confusing ...and then when you speak to GCRM they are like just keep healthy!!  

Good luck again xxxx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi HopingAndPraying

Thanks so much, deffo keep me posted, yes I definitely believe this is the right place to go!

Talk soon...xx


----------

